# Nissan Casting - Paid Opportunity



## The Gate Films (11 mo ago)

Are you a petrol head but not in love with EVs yet?

We are filming a campaign for Nissan’s new EV range and are looking for EV sceptics to
turn to believers. We will be filming on the 7th and 8th March, somewhere in the UK (location
TBC) and will be completing challenges alongside well-known professional drivers, putting
EVs through their paces.

You must be comfortable behind the wheel of a car and ideally haven’t driven an EV before.

This is a paid position. You must be over 18 and have no points on your driving license for
insurance reasons and must be available 7th and 8th March.

If this sounds like its up your street, please email a 60 second video to
[email protected] and cover within the video:
Your name
Your age
The best car you’ve ever owned
Your dream car
What you do like about EVs
What you don’t like about EVs


----------

